# Rouge Roubaix



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

I wanted to see if anyone here had actually done this ride/race ? It is usually very close to Mardi Gras so that would be an added bonus for some first class recovery...If anyone is interested please let me know. 


http://www.rougeroubaix.com/


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

that looks interesting


----------



## JessP (Oct 3, 2005)

I did the Grand Fondo last year...... pretty painful as out of shape as I was in that spring. There is usually a group of 5-10 guys who makes it down with our group. 

Everything you read is accurate... but it is hard to describe. The A and B races haul @@s through the gravel sections.... deep gravel. And there are hills that you would not expect in south Louisiana. I think having mtn bike and or Cyclocx experience helps. The support is pretty good for people who are pretty fast.... Some guys finished after the finish line ect... was all taken down. 

All that to say.... I think we have a group going again this year.


----------



## JessP (Oct 3, 2005)

*good read*

http://www.neworleansbicycleclub.org/2007/rouge07_rpt.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

any thoughts on tire selection for the course? thank you ahead of time.


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

Never done it before, however I'll be doing it this year. Won't be bringing the lighter wheels with me. I'm going to be using some of my thick rubber tires. I'll be leaving the Michelin ProRace 2's at home with the wheels.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Haven't done it... would like to but 100+ miles of gravel in March is above my fitness level.

If I did... I'd run Avocet 28's on my Neuvation M28's. The flats these guys get are mostly snakebites because the gravel is of the big sharp chunk variety (not the smaller pea gravel like other areas of the country have). So a fatter tire at regular pressure (90-100 or so) should be fine. 

Don't sue me if you flat. Bring extra tubes and some booting material. And a frame pump. And extra food. And stash some bottles somewhere along the route.


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

So, how'd it go for everyone that partook in the event? This was my first year, and from what I heard from my team, the gravel/dirt sections were far better than years past. I was happy about this as I am not the worlds greatest bike handler.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

B-Fun said:


> So, how'd it go for everyone that partook in the event? This was my first year, and from what I heard from my team, the gravel/dirt sections were far better than years past. I was happy about this as I am not the worlds greatest bike handler.


so... how'd you do?


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

Ended up 20th overall I think. You riding this weekend botto?


----------

